# Queen ants First workers!



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

They are so small, probably half the size regular workers are for this species. This is one of my Lasius neoniger queens from last fall. Since hibernating until January she finally started producing eggs and now she has had 3 little workers for a week or so.

Heres the video i made.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah they do look really tiny, more so when compared to the big queen though. how long does it take them to mature?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ant colonies  


do you have any pictures?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL the lil guy at the start got a bit man-handled.. ha. :3


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Fishfinder said:


> yeah they do look really tiny, more so when compared to the big queen though. how long does it take them to mature?


For a worker to hatch from and egg and go through its stages until worker it can take a month and a half.

For a colony to mature probably more then 2 years.

I have many pictures of my ants just not of this particular species. (because they are so small). I can post some if thats what your asking.

Lol! yeah momma had to give her a little cleaning before she could go play .


----------

